# Has anyone tried European Gold Tanning Lotion?



## Tasti_Butterfly (May 24, 2009)

I am going to the beach tomorrow and I need to get something to help me tan. Walmart carries that product and that is the only place I can get something b4 we leave because it's open 24 hours. Any help you can give or other product that they offer that works well please let me know :]


----------



## Dreamergirl3 (May 26, 2009)

Lotion accelerators work but IMHO they work best when tanning indoors.
Outside, I always pick some kind of oil. Hawaiian Tropic oils are good because they smell nice and some have a low SPF...but you're paying for mineral oil, basically. If you want to save then I'd grab Baby Oil instead. 

I like Johnson & Johnson Lavender scented baby oil (I LOATHE traditional baby oil smell, ick).


----------



## ruthless (May 27, 2009)

Please put on something with SPF 15. You'll still get sun, trust me


----------

